# Η χαμένη πενταετία του βιβλίου



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2015)

*http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2015/12/07/culture-h-xamenh-pentaetia-tou-vivliou_n_8736920.html* (_Huffington Post Gr_)

Στοιχεία για τη «χαμένη πενταετία του βιβλίου» (2009-2014), με πτώση των τίτλων κατά 50%, καταθέτει ο Γιάννης Ν. Μπασκόζος σε μελέτη που δημοσιεύεται στον ετήσιο, έντυπο τόμο του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού «Ο αναγνώστης». Η μελέτη έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία διότι κατά τη διάρκεια της «χαμένης πενταετίας» δεν ενέσκηψε μόνο η εκδοτική κρίση (επακόλουθο της οικονομικής), αλλά περιορίστηκαν δραματικά και οι έρευνες της αγοράς του βιβλίου λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων. Όπως λέει στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ ο Γ. Μπασκόζος, «έχοντας πίσω μας μια πενταετία κρίσης, διαγράφονται πλέον καθαρά ορισμένα νέα στοιχεία. Τόσο οι οικονομικές τάσεις όσο και οι πολιτικές των εκδοτών πήραν άλλες κατευθύνσεις ή ολοκλήρωσαν πράγματα τα οποία μέχρι τώρα είχαν απλώς επισημανθεί. Τα στοιχεία, παρά τις ελλείψεις, καταδεικνύουν τη διολισθαίνουσα πορεία της αγοράς».

Που ακριβώς, όμως, βρίσκεται σήμερα η εκδοτική παραγωγή;

«Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία από τη ΒΙΒΛΙΟΝΕΤ, η πορεία έκδοσης νέων τίτλων αγγίζει το μισό περίπου των τίτλων που εκδίδονταν το 2008, έτος που άρχισε η κρίση. Μόνο την περασμένη χρονιά, η μείωση των τίτλων ήταν κατά 16% και, φυσικά, με το που θα κλείσει το 2015, έτος των capital controls, η μείωση θα φανεί ακόμα περισσότερο». Μιλάμε μόνο για μείωση των τίτλων ή και για αλλαγή της εκδοτικής συμπεριφοράς; «Μεγάλες ανακατατάξεις υπήρξαν και στα είδη των βιβλίων που εκδόθηκαν. Από την ευτυχή χρονιά του 2008 έως τη χρονιά της κρίσης του 2014, το 39,7% των νέων τίτλων του 2014 αφορά τη λογοτεχνία έναντι 21,7% το 2008. Το παιδικό βιβλίο παραμένει σταθερό και διεκδικεί πάνω από το 1/5 της αγοράς, με ποσοστό 22,2% (21,4%, το 2008). Οι θετικές και εφαρμοσμένες επιστήμες καταλαμβάνουν το 6,1% (7,1%) ενώ οι θεωρητικές μειώνονται πολύ περισσότερο αφού πέφτουν στο 19,3% (24,8%). Τα σχολικά και ξενόγλωσσα εκπαιδευτικά βοηθήματα υφίστανται επίσης μεγάλη μείωση, κατά 50%, καθώς αποτελούν μόνον το 3,4% (7,3%) της παραγωγής. Τέλος, τα βιβλία τέχνης καταποντίστηκαν, χάνοντας το 1/3 της πίτας και έχοντας μόνον 2,4% (6,9%)».

Ένα ιδιαιτέρως κρίσιμο, βέβαια, θέμα είναι οι τιμές των βιβλίων.

Λέει ο Γ. Μπασκόζος: «Βλέποντας και συγκρίνοντας τους δείκτες τιμών μεταξύ του 2005 και του 2014, θα παρατηρήσουμε, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής (ΕΛΣΤΑΤ), ότι ο Δείκτης Τιμών Καταναλωτή για το Βιβλίο (ΔΤΚΒ) από το 2005 μέχρι και το 2008 συμβαδίζει με τον Γενικό Δείκτη Τιμών Καταναλωτή (ΓΔΤΚ). Αντίθετα, μετά το 2008, ο ΔΤΚΒ βαίνει μειούμενος, χάνοντας 2,6 μονάδες, ενώ ο ΓΔΤΚ αυξάνει κατά 7,4 μονάδες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι οι παράγοντες προσπάθησαν να συμπιέσουν τις τιμές. Η αγορά μπήκε σε μεγάλη αρρυθμία, αθετήσεις υποσχέσεων, ακάλυπτες επιταγές, αναβολές ήταν (και είναι) στην καθημερινότητα. Στη δίνη αυτή οι πρώτοι που την πλήρωσαν ήταν οι ''φτωχοί συγγενείς'' του βιβλίου: συγγραφείς, μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, τυπογράφοι. Παρέμεναν και πολλοί παραμένουν απλήρωτοι ή αρκούμενοι σε μικρές προκαταβολές. Αρκετοί συγγραφείς έδειξαν μεγάλη κατανόηση, βοήθησαν και στήριξαν τους εκδοτικούς τους οίκους».

Αν πρέπει να κάνουμε έναν πρώτο απολογισμό για τη «χαμένη πενταετία του βιβλίου», ποιος έχει χάσει τα λιγότερα;

«Είναι φανερό ότι η λογοτεχνία κερδίζει τη μερίδα του λέοντος, καθώς έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσελκύσει τους περαστικούς αναγνώστες, αλλά και να ικανοποιήσει τους σταθερούς βιβλιόφιλους. Η εξάπλωση των εύκολων βιβλίων, ειδικά των αισθηματικών και των ψευδοϊστορικών, όπως και η διαδεδομένη πια (όσο κι αν την αρνούνται οι περισσότεροι εκδότες) έκδοση λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων με τη συμμετοχή του συγγραφέα, τροφοδότησαν την παραγωγή του λογοτεχνικού βιβλίου. Οι γονείς παραμένουν σταθεροί στο να αγοράζουν βιβλία για τα παιδιά τους, ακόμα και από το υστέρημά τους, στοιχείο που ανατροφοδοτεί με νέο δυναμικό την λογοτεχνία που απευθύνεται στα παιδιά».

Ο έντυπος (δεύτερος κατά σειρά) τόμος του «Αναγνώστη» θα παρουσιαστεί στην εκδήλωση «Με αφορμή ένα στίχο του Μανόλη Αναγνωστάκη», που διοργανώνουν ο «Αναγνώστης» και το περιοδικό «Θράκα», στις 8.30 σήμερα το βράδυ, Δευτέρα 7/12, στο Black Duck Garden (I.Παπαρρηγοπούλου 5,πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος).

*(Με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ)*


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Φυσικά ελπίζουμε ότι ο αναγνώστης που δεν μπορεί να αγοράσει πηγαίνει στη δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη της περιοχής του και ικανοποιεί με αυτό τον τρόπο την ανάγκη του για διάβασμα. 

ΥΓ. Ο όρος «ψευδοϊστορικά» είναι δόκιμος; Νόμιζα ότι είναι σκέτα ιστορικά μυθοπλασίας όσα αναφέρονται σε ιστορικά γεγονότα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2015)

Ναι, δεν είναι δόκιμος, και σωστά τα λες «ιστορική μυθοπλασία». Αλλά μερικά (πολλά) από αυτά σε φέρνουν σε απόγνωση: δεν είναι απλώς ψευδο-ιστορικά, δεν είναι μόνο ψευδο-μυθοπλασία, στο τέλος καταντούν και ψευδο-βιβλία! ...


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2015)

Εντάξει, για κάθε Ιβανόη θα υπάρχουν και δέκα Άρλεκιν με μεσαιωνική θεματολογία, αλλά δεν το κάνουμε θέμα (για κάθε σύγχρονο μυθιστόρημα έχουμε διακόσια Άρλεκιν).


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2015)

Τα ελληνικά που είναι τώρα στη μόδα έχουν θέμα τη «Σμύρνη» (ό,τι και να σημαίνει αυτό) και γενικά την Τουρκοκρατία (έρωτες, μίση, πάθη Ελλήνων και Οθωμανών σε κάτι που πάει να μοιάσει πολυπολιτισμικό περιβάλλον).


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2015)

Το έχω παρατηρήσει, και έχω και σχετικη ερμηνεία γι'αυτό*, αλλά ο Ιβανόης είναι πολύ πιο χαρακτηριστικό έργο του είδους και το ξέρουμε όλοι μας, ενώ οι _καπνοδοχοκαθαριστές της Σμύρνης_ (ή ξέρω γω τί) σε όσους δεν παρακολουθούν το είδος δεν είναι γνωστές. 


*Η θεωρία μου:
α. Είναι αρκετά μακριά ώστε να είναι «ιστορική περίοδος», αλλά αρκετά κοντά ώστε να μην γίνεται έθνικ φολκλόρ, όπως π.χ. η Τουρκοκρατία, και επιπλέον είναι πιο εύκολη η έρευνα για να γράψει κανείς μυθιστόρημα γι’ αυτή την περίοδο. 
β. Είναι αρκετά δυτικά, αλλά όχι τόσο δυτικά ώστε να απομακρύνεται από την Ανατολή. 
γ. Είναι μια έμμεση κολακεία προς τους αναγνώστες απογόνους Μικρασιατών. Ως γνωστόν, όλοι οι Μικρασιάτες που βρέθηκαν στην Ελλάδα πρόσφυγες ήταν όλοι αριστοκράτες και μεγαλοαστοί --και κατ’ επέκταση οι απόγονοί τους είναι μισό σκαλί πιο πάνω από εμάς τους υπόλοιπους.


----------

